# GBAtemp disapproves...



## Costello (Feb 24, 2010)

*GBAtemp disapproves...*
WikiNDS: do not order.




Some of you might wonder why you still haven't received your Tempmas prizes. Let me tell you how things work around here. 

When the end of the year comes, some shops usually contact us to sponsor competitions: they offer prizes for our members (nothing for the staff, sadly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) in exchange for a mention in the news on the portal. This year, IShopVideoGame.com was the main sponsor for the Tempmas competition. We posted the news accordingly, with a large thanks to our generous sponsor. Other shops thought they could join the fun.

Indeed, WikiNDS, a former affiliate (with which we already had advertising payment issues in the past) contacted us saying they would sponsor a good portion of the prizes offered in the competition. We happily and perhaps naively accepted the offer and advertised their shop numerous times in the same fashion.
Tempmas was a joyful time, we had some awesome entries and a lot of people got prizes. It's now time for sponsors to come into play. We contacted all 3 sponsors in order to remind them of the agreement. Sadly, our requests to WikiNDS fell on deaf ears. We sent them a large number of e-mails, we contacted them via their website and in every possible way: still nothing.

We are thus forced to say that *they took advantage of us* by promising something to our members, and they did not keep up with their promise. We hereby disapprove this shop and unless they decide to suddenly wake up, *we recommend all our members to never purchase anything from their website again*. They are dishonest, and the fact that they completely ignore customer emails is probably a decisive argument. They didn't even send a word of apology explaining their reasons.

Thanks for your understanding.
PS: as for the missing prizes, we will have to pay them from our own pockets, unless something new comes up.


----------



## Raika (Feb 24, 2010)

Damn, that is so mean of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BOYCOTT!!!


----------



## zeromac (Feb 24, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> We are thus forced to say that *they took advantage of us* by promising something to our members, and they did not keep up with their promise. We hereby disapprove this shop and unless they decide to suddenly wake up, *we recommend all our members to never purchase anything from their website again*. They are dishonest, and the fact that they completely ignore customer emails is probably a decisive argument. They didn't even send a word of apology explaining their reasons.
> 
> Thanks for your understanding.
> PS: *as for the missing prizes, we will have to pay them from our own pockets, unless something new comes up.*


You guys really shouldn't have to suffer for the burden of raking up cash just because a sponsor dogged out..


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Feb 24, 2010)

I boycotted them a long time ago when my father got me a defective AK2i from them and they refused to replace it. Now my dad doesnt trust any online retailers selling flashcarts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DONT BUY FROM wikiNDS.


----------



## prowler (Feb 24, 2010)

I knew something was missing from the Recommended Sites box.


----------



## zeromac (Feb 24, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> I knew something was missing from the Recommended Sites box.


Ah is that what that blank area was, i knew some shop was missing but i didn't know which xD


----------



## zuron7 (Feb 24, 2010)

That's real bad.But why are you paying for the stuff.
as for the sponsors try getting their address or phone.


----------



## Banger (Feb 24, 2010)

zuron7 said:
			
		

> That's real bad.But why are you paying for the stuff.
> as for the sponsors try getting their address or phone.



They were suppose to be "donated" by WikiNDS. I am guessing they are doing it to keep the users happy.


----------



## wessel261 (Feb 24, 2010)

That is just too weak...
Ihate it when someone takes advantage over someone else!
I really hope your other sponsors will show some sympathy and take the hit for you, because paying from your own pocket is s ounfair
you all do so much for the site already
I enjoy watching this site everyday and I don't want you to be penalized because of a stupid sponsor!


----------



## fice3717 (Feb 24, 2010)

that bullshit and what makes it worse is u have to pay them from your own poket when your allready giving us so much like this site its not fair. mabey the winners could come up with  another prize were you wont have to do this


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 24, 2010)

Shouldn't this be frontpage (GBAtemp&scene) news (instead of user submitted news)?


----------



## zeromac (Feb 24, 2010)

fice3717 said:
			
		

> that bullshit and what makes it worse is u have to pay them from your own poket when your allready giving us so much like this site its not fair. *maybe the winners could come up with  another prize were you wont have to do this*








That sounds fair, but what ever happens, you guys shouldn't pay our of your own pocket..


----------



## gov78 (Feb 24, 2010)

well that just distasteful i wont be ordering from them ever


----------



## fice3717 (Feb 24, 2010)

yer people in this age dont care about anything but them selfs what happend to the good old days


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 24, 2010)

That sucks they are just bastards trying to get money without working hard.
I wont order from them and tell everyone I know not to either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope some other sponsor lends you a hand


----------



## kicknhorse (Feb 24, 2010)

gov78 said:
			
		

> well that just distasteful i wont be ordering from them ever



I agree with gov78, that is just sick. I use alot of online sellers, but I can assure you this will not be one of them. I join the boycott!


----------



## DCG (Feb 24, 2010)

I hate today's mentality of most company's: making money over anyone's back.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 24, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Shouldn't this be frontpage (GBAtemp&scene) news (instead of user submitted news)?


I was just thinking the same thing; this is fairly important in case anyone is trying to buy something, but being in "GBAtemp Magazine", maybe it's fine where it is.
Is it possible Costello posted in the wrong section? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sorry to hear about what's been happening though; I didn't submit anything for Tempmas, but nontheless, I hope someone else pops up and offers to help.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 24, 2010)

kicknhorse said:
			
		

> gov78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm right here with ya'! :boycott:

I would be glad to donate 5 - 10 dollars to help pay for some of the prizes.


----------



## DarkWay (Feb 24, 2010)

wow that sucks.

I smell a new section appearing in the forums:-

Shops to AVOID

with just the name of the shop and reason to avoid it.

this could also lead to a shop rating system 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 where the users of GBAtemp can rate various shos they've bought from.


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 24, 2010)

Dishonest people.....


----------



## BlackDave (Feb 24, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> wow that sucks.
> 
> I smell a new section appearing in the forums:-
> 
> ...


----------



## Gullwing (Feb 24, 2010)

That really sucks!!! Shame on them!!! There is a post that says what e-shops not to buy from... We should include this!


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 24, 2010)

They lost all their customers as of today.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 24, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> PS: as for the missing prizes, we will have to pay them from our own pockets, unless something new comes up.


Don't worry about my prize.  I competed in the spirit of the holiday, and you guys shouldn't have to pay out of your own pockets.  

Thanks for the explanation, and I can guarantee that I'll never order from wikiNDS.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Feb 24, 2010)

OUCH!!! That hurts. GBAtemp will suffer because the admins will have to shell out cash from their own wallets to replace what was stolen.

BOYCOTT wikiNDS. Let's get some giant fork and torches and burn them to hell


----------



## saxamo (Feb 24, 2010)

A huge LOOK OF DISSAPROVAL goes out to WikiNDS

?_?


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 24, 2010)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> OUCH!!! That hurts. GBAtemp will suffer because the admins will have to shell out cash from their own wallets to replace what was stolen.


I'm saying that if GBAtemp has to shell out the cash, I don't need a prize.  No one should expect GBAtemp to take the hit for wikiNDS's dishonest business practices.


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 24, 2010)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Chris_Skylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's cool, I think that post was directed at the thread, not you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ditching out at the end is kinda nasty. If they were in trouble and couldn't financially make the deal through no fault of their own then that would be one thing, but the fact that they're still trading and just plain ignoring you guys is appalling. Regardless of the difference the adverts actually made to their sales, they've struck a deal with you and broken their end of the bargain. Not cool.


----------



## Anakir (Feb 24, 2010)

Never purchased from them nor do I plan to in the future now. I don't agree with using your own pocket money to provide prizes to the winners though. GBAtemp staffs have proven that they don't scam. It isn't the staffs' fault this happened. You can always compensate them with something else in the end. Maybe it'll take a while for them to receive a prize but they still get something in the end. Maybe some kind of privilege on the forums?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 24, 2010)

I was half thinking of buying a flashcart off them since deal extreme does no longer do them, NOT NOW, the pricks.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow, what a bunch of dickheads -_- I'm sorry to hear this, I never thought someone could do something like this... I mean, come on, acting like you're sponsoring and not doing anything in the end, just taking advantage of other people's good intentions is bad. If I knew where the admins or whatever they're called of WikiNDS lived, I'd go there immediately and punch them in the face. Seriously.

Hopefully this doesn't happen again, cause I hate seeing things like this happening...

I'd love to donate a bit for the prizes now, but I can't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Really, really sad...


----------



## o0ICE0o (Feb 24, 2010)

I wasnt even here when the contest was going on, but wow.
This sucks...


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 24, 2010)

This thread deserves to be on the front page so everyone will know not to buy from WikiNDS.

I am so sad to hear this.  I don't understand why they would lie.  I suggest everyone to go to there website and email them with a big fuck to them because off what they did to gbatemp.  I already emailed them.


----------



## Brian117 (Feb 25, 2010)

Never even heard of that site before in all my life. Shows how much reputation they have, eh?


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Feb 25, 2010)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> Densetsu3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for the kind explanation. I was targetting the topic and not someone here. I apologize for a possible flame war if any.


----------



## C175R (Feb 25, 2010)

This should be on front page so everyone will know and NEVER BUY ANYTHING FROM THEY STORE


----------



## Splych (Feb 25, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Damn, that is so mean of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This. This is important news, so you should put it on the front page where everyone can read it.

Also, you should update the list in the NDS - Flashcart Section. It has 2 threads, Recommended and Not Recommended sites to buy from. Add this site to the Not Reccomended...


----------



## omatic (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, I won't be buying from them. It's unfortunate for WikiNDS too, because I'm going to be purchasing DSi things soon.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 25, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> PS: as for the missing prizes, we will have to pay them from our own pockets, unless something new comes up.



Awe. that actually make me sad and infuriated with WikiNDS. 

Bortzy is ANGRY.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Feb 25, 2010)

What assholes they are. This is a cruel and low way of doing buisness. I seriously feel infuriated. They all deserve to die in a hole.


----------



## Hakoda (Feb 26, 2010)

ahahaha wikiNDS, you just got fucked. They're gonna have much less buyers now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Well that's what you get for messing with GBATemp. I think we've all proved that our loyalty to GBATemp is more than our loyalty to major sites like Google. We all love this place so if anyone messes with us, we get pretty damn angry


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 26, 2010)

That sucks man! Shaun will kill them for us! Right?

Well, at least Newegg is teh 1337z0rz


----------



## worlok375 (Feb 26, 2010)

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!! THE PRINCE IS PISSED OFF!!! HOW COULD THEY?!?!?!


----------



## Keeley (Feb 26, 2010)

Well doesn't this suck...




Though I don't need my prize soon, no rush really...though I was wondering what happened to it


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 26, 2010)

Now that just ain't cool!


----------



## science (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow, what a bunch of dicks. I can't remember what type of flashcard I won, but if you guys are paying from your pockets, you don't have to worry about getting me one. Hopefully others who also don't need prizes don't take the for the sake of having them. 

Sorry for the bad news, you guys are great and really don't deserve this!


----------



## zuron7 (Feb 26, 2010)

Banger said:
			
		

> zuron7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They weren't supposed to donat it they were suppose to sponsor it.
If they were donating they would mean what they said.


----------



## punkyrule (Feb 26, 2010)

Okay. Rayder replied to me regarding this news... and I saw this post.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Too bad for them (wikiNDS), I hate shitty people like them.
Good thing they have a 'Contact Us' button on their site.
I sent them a fuck mail telling them to fuck off and die.

edit:


			
				jakob95 said:
			
		

> This thread deserves to be on the front page so everyone will know not to buy from WikiNDS.
> 
> I am so sad to hear this.  I don't understand why they would lie.  I suggest everyone to go to there website and email them with a big fuck to them because off what they did to gbatemp.  I already emailed them.



Yeah. fuck them. Everybody should send them e-mails telling them how stupid they are and how they should just fuck off.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 28, 2010)

its really sad to see tht they did so... atleast send a msg to notify why nothing is happening but no reply maybe means they are in a bind or they dont wanna do anything
lets hope its the first one


----------



## astrangeone (Mar 1, 2010)

Please, have patience.  I hate when people use one another anyhow.  As one of the prize winners...I say thank you.

This site has already given back a lot to me, and I'm just hoping that they don't pull something like this in the futre.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 3, 2010)

I've got a M3i Zero (perfect condition, everything is in it) and a AceKard 2 (no microSD USB reader) laying here, gathering dust. I myself have a CycloDS Evolution and no plans at all to buy a DSi, so there is no real reason why they should stay here.
They have been laying here for about half a year now, and I'm sick of it.
Now reading this topic, I think GBAtemp deserves it. 
GBAtemp has helped me so much, has given me so much help/info, and as a token of appreciation, I'm willing to donate these 2 items to GBAtemp for 0 dollars. 
But if there's one thing I do wish for, it's a USB SDHC (very important, SDHC, not normal SD) reader for SD cards (no microSD, SD). If you don't have this item, no sweat, but I would greatly appreciate it if you would donate it to me.

Hopefully the winning members approve of this prize, and are not too disappointed they don't get what they might have wished for.
Contact me if you guys are interested


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 9, 2010)

Not a good idea to piss off the largest ds resource forum on the planet. also to everyone who was going to give them angry emails...what is their email? their site seems to be under construction.


----------

